# Relationship Status Survey



## ItsTK (Apr 9, 2012)

Undergoing a Psychology Group Research Project! and NEED your Help!! Ladies that are currently living with someone and in a relationship with that person (Married/Engaged), I would GREATLY appreciate your Time to take the Surveys below!! Everything will be kept confidential!!! For ALL AGES! THANK YOU!

http://kwiksurveys.com?u=relatioshiphealth

http://kwiksurveys.com?u=householdcontribution


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

One thing I would note is a lack of $0-20k option for yearly salary. I make no money at this point in time. I am assuming this is a question about individual financial contribution because the wording says "which yearly salary applies to you" and not to household.

ETA: Got to the 1-100 questions and you might consider rewording. It is strange to essentially be saying "I have most lost motivation in my workplace" "I feel least overwhelmed" "My appetite has least change*s*" 

Also, how is a relationship healthy or unhealthy based on those answers? You learn if *people* are depressed which isn't necessarily *caused* by their relationship. Only 2 of those questions were irrelevant to the supposed topic. :/ It was more like the tests designed to diagnose depression than anything related to relationships.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

The first link only gave me "invalid link".

The second... i also agree , it has flawed questions.
Income example, If someone only works part time & makes 10,000 a year... they have no choice. IF someone makes 35,000 or say 75,000 then there are no income brackets for them.

The survey seems like it was rushed & put together too quickly. Really either re-do it.. or you waited too long to start your assignement.

I did take the second survey & answered what I could, but just saying.. it has flaws. I could not get first link to take me to a survey.


----------



## verdades (Apr 21, 2012)

CEO Colin Baden, dijo, “Carrera-gafas, el radar y la serie de Jawbone han hecho los mejores pilotos del mundo, la boca agua, sino que también refleja la misión de Carrera-gafas y su contribución – para crear el mejor rendimiento y gafas de sol de protección superiores . 

________________________

Ray ban Occhiali

Armani Occhiali
Carrera Occhiali


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Both links are broken now.


----------

